# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Is there a program/hack available for invisibility or magic find boost?

## dragonne

If so what is it called?

----------


## EventPRO

there is no such thing. But there is a fake website that claims to have it. Probably will steal a lot of money from people when they release a fake exploit.

----------


## dragonne

k Thanks Eventpro  :Smile:

----------

